# Crook neck squash patties



## rgecaprock (May 23, 2006)

Yellow squash or zuchinni,


1 1/2 cups squash(I used yellow tonight)shredded


1 small onion, minced


2 eggs


1/4 c parmesan cheese


1/4 c flour


salt, pepper


cayenne pepper, or add jalapeno if you want to


fresh oregano, or dried





Sqeeze excess water out of squash, add other ingredients. Will be similar to a thick pancake batter. Drop by spoonfulls into hot oil. (I used Criso solid). Fry until golden and crispy, Dip in Ranch dressing.


Great with Homemade fruit wine (because that's what I have ready to drink)!!!


Ramona.......go out to your garden and pick a squash










*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## pkcook (May 24, 2006)

Looks like it is time for lunch!


----------



## masta (May 24, 2006)

A great snack to go with a glass of Orange Blossom Cyser that I was drinking last night!


----------



## PolishWineP (May 24, 2006)

That looks good! I may have to try that recipe!


----------



## OldWino1 (May 29, 2006)

Hey im sourthern we fry anything just rember ffried frog legs taste
just like chicken Not. but are very good. Be eating
fried crook necks for years


----------



## ms.spain (Jun 9, 2006)

Just had to let you know,rgecaprock: EXCELLENT RECIPE!


My mother has made a similar version of this recipe for many years,but after making your version earlier this week, I dare say this recipe is WAY better than Mom's!(And believe me-she's a great cook!



)


Anyone that has yellow squash on hand, TRY THIS!






Thanks for posting this recipe!


----------

